
Ask HN: Thoughts on Facebook Building 8? - rsmoore215
Against the backdrop of Google X&#x27;s success (or lack thereof), what do you think about Facebook Building 8? Does it have a chance? Is it too early to tell?
======
baccheion
It really all depends on who they hire, the form of flexibility/freedom they
are given, how many years they have to work, and how much is invested. As has
been shown by Google's foray into formal "progressive research," unlimited
budget means nothing if you've put idiots or borderline (or outright)
Sociopaths/Psychopaths/Narcissists in the key positions.

~~~
atroyn
To whom are you referring ?

